# Dovetails cut?



## Aarolar (Dec 14, 2008)

I recently purchased a CW40 and want to have night sights installed. Can someone suggest a good gunsmith to cut the dovetail for the front site? Is this something a good machinist would be able to do or should I be looking for a specialist? Thanks Aaron


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Contact Tool Tech, they do tritium installation work, that requires machining, for Trijicon.

http://www.tooltechgunsight.com/


----------



## wagon (Sep 26, 2009)

or contact KahrShop, they have Trijicon in stock for CW series now. $80 + shipping

http://kahrtalk.com/kahrshop-com/573-cw-night-sights-now-available.html


----------



## andyo5 (May 16, 2010)

Kahr now has a Trijicon sight set in stock for the CW series. No need to cut a dovetail, unless you just want to. I purchased the set and installed them on my CW45. The front was a breeze. The rear sight had too much interference and would not install as it was. I had to remove 0.007" of the width so it could be pressed into the slot. It is fine now.


----------

